# can you bath your chameleon?



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

have you ever put your chameleon in an inch or so or water in the bath??i see people bathing there beardie..


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

chameleons and water tend not to mix as i believe,they are not designed for swimming and can drown in the shallowish of puddles so i wouldnt advise it.ps thanks for all the camera info


----------



## zune_lai (Feb 6, 2008)

Yea there feet cant make them grip and stay steady in the water and could drown. I recommend just showering him


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

zune_lai said:


> Yea there feet cant make them grip and stay steady in the water and could drown. I recommend just showering him


 ah ok..i thought so.


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

karma said:


> .ps thanks for all the camera info


: victory:


----------



## paulgrant (Nov 24, 2007)

i have put my chams in for a bath before they loved it . it was very shallow just up to their tummys.


----------



## Shelly24 (Aug 28, 2008)

shower them? how do you do this? mine hates it when i mist his viv and shuts his eyes, i dont ever get him with it though, wudnt of thought he would like it.


----------



## evoluanx (May 7, 2008)

Can you just spray them with one of those things you get in the garden centre for watering flowers..and no i dont mean hose pipe...


----------



## macro junkie (Oct 27, 2007)

evoluanx said:


> Can you just spray them with one of those things you get in the garden centre for watering flowers..and no i dont mean hose pipe...


i mist the viv and him every day.just wondering about bathing him that was all..after reading the posts i dont think il do it.i wont shower him..pointless.id rather just lightly mist him,i cant see chameleon liking a shower.when it rains in the wild they head for cover.


----------



## evoluanx (May 7, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i mist the viv and him every day.just wondering about bathing him that was all..after reading the posts i dont think il do it.


Yea thats what i mean, i wouldnt bath mine, but spray him in the morning and early in the evening. We bought a mister for it, but it just fogs the flat up ¬¬

If he is dirty, surely just get a cotten wool ball on a stick and gently clean the cham :lol2:


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

will you stop with the swabs lol!


----------



## evoluanx (May 7, 2008)

Kami22 said:


> will you stop with the swabs lol!


Neva!!! Behave or you will get such a swabbing when i get home


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

youll have a helluva drive lol  ok back to the cham... 
I heard a rumour on the interweb that you can put the cham in the shower with you when you shower? but surely the chemicals would be bad for him?


----------



## *Sazzle* (Aug 1, 2008)

macro junkie said:


> i mist the viv and him every day.just wondering about bathing him that was all..after reading the posts i dont think il do it.i wont shower him..pointless.id rather just lightly mist him,i cant see chameleon liking a shower.when it rains in the wild they head for cover.


I shower my cham quite regularly. Whenever I need to clean out his viv I plonk him on a plant in the shower and he seems to love it. Also means, I dont have to hold a stroppy cham (as he doenst like to be handled) and he isnt stressed at all when the water starts - a - flowing!:2thumb:


----------



## Papscrunt (Jul 25, 2008)

some people get little hammocks or just a plant & put it in the bathroom while taking a shower as the steam etc 
Others put a plant in the bath direct the shower head at the wall so only the bounce back will get him
A lot of people do this when their chams are dehydrated so ive never bothered with it at all,my man knows the times i spray & hides so he only gets a little spray on him as they do need it at times
& i use cotton buds too incase like yesterday his nostril looked blocked lol


----------

